# Star Wars Episode 9: Disney verschiebt den Kinostart



## AndreLinken (13. September 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 9: Disney verschiebt den Kinostart* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 9: Disney verschiebt den Kinostart*


----------



## matrixfehler (13. September 2017)

Wayne. Ich war nie der große StarWars-Fan, ich mag lieber Sciencefiction (und NEIN, StarWars ist KEINE Science-Fiction!), aber angeschaut hab ich mir Episode 7 trotzdem und empfand sie als einen der besseren Teile, auch wenn es irgendwie dann doch irgendwie bekannt vorkam...


----------



## Pherim (13. September 2017)

Also wieder der ursprünglich vorgesehene Termin... ich glaube auch nicht mehr, dass es der Han-Solo-Film wirklich bis Mai schafft, also warum den nicht auch auf Dezember verschieben und alles ist wieder so, wie es ursprünglich geplant war.


----------



## ego1899 (13. September 2017)

Hatte gar nicht mitbekommen dass der Teil eigentlich für Mai angesetzt war, bzw. der Termin vorverlegt wurde.


----------

